# New Livingston Striper Technique



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Several 2coolers have asked me about the techniques I'm using on the Livingston stripers to consistently produce good fish. I'm happy to share, but caution that it is still an evolving technique. 

I will provide details and pictures later this week when time and materials are available. It is a technique I have been developing for three years on the lake. It still needs fine tuning, but has resulted in a catch rate exceeding an average of 1 keeper striper per angling hour on Livingston during the "off" season, i.e. when fish are NOT schooling. 

Since the technique may not be of general interest, I'm thinking of compiling an e-mail distribution list of folks to sent it to. If you would like to receive the e-mail, let me know. The only thing I ask in return is that you provide me feedback on improvements and refinements to the technique that you are able to make. Thanks.


----------



## PanamaBrian (Apr 1, 2010)

Include me in this Beta technique and will keep you up to date on how I do with the fishing or let's say catching???? Love fishing, but catch and release is what I do when I do catch fish.
BL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Do we have to say a pledge? Like identify ourselves as a striper junky? I'm game even we do.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*I'm in*

put my name on your list, I am ready to try whatever it takes. Will be fishing Thursday thru Sunday this week and next week.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I would like to receive this info please.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

sounds good to me , sign me up


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

*Striper technique*

Ditto please..Stripers are yops..1fisher77316


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

sign me up


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't freshwater fish as much as I'ld like but I am not one to pass up info on fishing. Sign me up.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Count Me In!*

Put me on your list. Do we have a secret handshake too?
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pick Me! Pick me!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sign me up to please, thanks


----------



## hi rise fishing (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd love to be included. I caught a ton of stripers last summer, but the pattern that was so successful then hasn't repeated this year. In fact, even the places I caught tons of whites over the last 6 years aren't producing any numbers this year. I'm having to learn totally new "stuff."


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

Great idea, please sign me up as well.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Sign me up..I need all the help I can get. Thanks,Grady


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Sign me up! I will trying these techniques on Lake Conroe but am still interested if they will translate to new water.....


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What is your privacy policy? Can you guarantee you will not sell your mailing list to another entity? LOL

I hope I am on the list.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Will the info contain GPS coords????? Please!!! LOL J/K Thanks for sharing your hard earned techniques.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sign me up and I won't tell anyone about it...LOL thanks for helping out.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

We would love to have a new approach on putting fish on the hook. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

put me on the list please.


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*list*

put me on the list please


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I would like to be included as well .. thanks


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Please sign me up I am always up to learning new fishing techniques. If i don't use on livingston maybe I can us it on other lakes in Texas


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks ML, add me to this fast growing list


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks ML, please add me to the list.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Feb 2, 2010)

i have never fished for stripers, would appreciate the info. please add me to the list :biggrin:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

MDLK, sign me up please. :dance:


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

sign me up too. Thanks a lot for sharing your technique!


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Me took...email [email protected]


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Dont forget me.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Please add me, too. With all of this interest, would it be better to just post it as a thread?


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in as well. I will test on Hill Country lakes--improving your database.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Please also include me on your email list. Thanks!


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

I need all the help I can get, please include me on the list. Thanks.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Can I just retire and become your net bit ch? LMAO...... Please fill me in MDLK I need all the help I can get. :spineyes:


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Include me also.


----------



## Jamboe (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see it! Please send an email.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been catching them since the 70's so am always interested in a new method...Let me know what you have figured out.


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would like to be included too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

I would like to be included as well .. thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

No, sorry no GPS coordinates...but really you don't need them.

Everyone interested please PM me your e-mail address...and no I'm not selling the address or otherwise getting any benefit from doing this...except I hope to receive your feedback on improvements to the technique. 

It will be the weekend before I have time to put this all together...because in the meantime I'm going fishing.:goldfish:


----------



## FishnFanatic (Sep 16, 2009)

Add me to the list as well. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

just put it in a post ....looks like most are interested.
At a rate of 1 per hr. I feel I do that good with just my method which is nothing special. I put my money more on location. You can't get a fish to bite if he's not there in the first place.
But here's the main thing.....I am a novice and willing to learn anything new. I will give you feedback if I use the technique.
so post it


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

ML sigh me up,Will send pm.Thanks for sharring.
R.E.B.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Please include me. I will be happy to provide feedback.


----------



## BelowAverageFisherman (May 13, 2010)

:texasflagThanks Meadowlark!!! Sign me up, this is great!


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

*sign me up*

Yeah I always want a little extra advice


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sign me up too
[email protected]


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I am trying to upload a file here with a homemade umbrella.







Works on a downrigger in Livingston with a 5 inch devil eye swim shad on the terminal end


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Given the number of responses to this thread, I think it is fair to say there is general interest in your Striper techniques. However, if you still would prefer to share this information via e-mail, I'd love to be signed up to. You definitely consistently do better on Stripers than anyone else I see posting.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

We mostly fish the Sabine area but I am interested. We also have stripers (although I havent't caught one yet)! Thanks!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This is the best fishing innovation I have seen on Lake Livingston, it is fantastic.
SS


----------



## LoneStarFish (Jul 13, 2010)

I am new to this site and it is the best help for fishing on LL. I have been on the lake for many years, have never really had problem catching the WB but the Stripers... No luck. If possible I would love to try your technique, my email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I will definately give feedback, I have the spots, but I need a dynamite lure for when the fish aren't feeding (reaction strikes) [email protected]


----------



## Wazo (Jan 20, 2008)

SIGN ME UP TOO, I'LL TRY IT ON CANYON LAKE


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

Could you please add me to the list as well? [email protected]


----------



## gcourville (Nov 29, 2009)

I would appreciate the information and will provide any feed back on it use.


----------



## Cman1216 (Jul 19, 2008)

Please include me SS. Thanks


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Please add me to your list. Thanks in advance.


----------



## reeltherapist (Jul 24, 2010)

*Sign me up!!*

Meadowlark, you're now a celebrity!!! Hopefully you'll still be able to walk through wal mart and not get clobbered...I'll take some tips while I'm saving the money to hit the water with shadslinger.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Please add me to your email list. [email protected]


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

look forward to it, sign mw up


----------

